# Greenfire Buff Orpingtons



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Fancy Chick in Ohio is finally selling some buff Orpingtons, I know at least part of her line comes from second generation Greenfire lines, and I have 5 on order now! After working hard to get some quality English Buff Orpingtons, I will get 5 in October. Can't wait till they get here. We do have some others growing out now as well, waiting on to see if they are truly English, or more APA.


Jim


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well I can't wait to see pictures of these little darlings when you get them!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim what ever happened with those things you had with GREEN legs?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I sold the two pullets with green legs as pet quality and full disclosure. The two Roos, I still have and will go to the freezer with the next processing. 


Jim


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> I sold the two pullets with green legs as pet quality and full disclosure. The two Roos, I still have and will go to the freezer with the next processing.
> 
> Jim


your telling me that you intend to eat chickens with green legs


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Lol, maybe on Halloween!


Jim


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Some of my NN's have green colored eggs. Not sure what that is in them that makes the green color. But most of mine have yellow or black legs.

Enjoy those English Orpingtons. I saw on our local craigslist where a lady was selling some English Orps, but she said they were bantam sized. I think she was crazy, as I recall English are the big ones, not bantam sized.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Lol, bantam English Orps....I think those are American. . Interesting. 


Jim


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Jim said:


> Lol, bantam English Orps....I think those are American. . Interesting.
> 
> Jim


Yeah I think that is American to. However makes you wonder how many folks actually fell for that. Some folks will do anything to get more money out of their chickens.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I just wish my local area would support the cost I put into my breeds, it takes me much longer to see any return, but, I get the breeds I want, not the breeds I can make the most money with, just happens, some of them are the more expensive breeds. 


Jim


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

That is like me with the games. Next year I am going to get me a mix of game chicks so I can add to what I have here. I found one seller in our area but he wants $150 for 1 pullet so next year I am buying me some chicks so I can raise them here. I figure if they go for those prices it will be worth it. My rooster they said was worth about $150 (Little man because of his limp) and my little cockerel they said was worth around $400. The man wanted to buy my little cockerel and I told him heck no. But I enjoy the breed so figure it is worth the investment.

I already have folks wanting to buy some naked neck chicks next year. I told hubby I may hatch out some to sell. But it sure is worth getting into what you truly want no matter what the cost is.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The right buyer will always pay top dollar for the right bird. If I am breeding birds worth 150$, I'd sell them as such. The only problem is to get a 150$ bird the parents are likely worth 500$ LOL.

I'm having a killer time trying to find decent buffs on the eastern side of Canada. Like its unbelievable and I'm not happy. Smuggle me some eggs, someone!


----------

